# Help with dog that will not eat



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

*He will eat* sorry bad title.. he just is not gaining weight

I just recieved a comment from a friend stating, "You see, we need someone to tell us exactly what to do with Chico right now. Hes sick, got a prostate infection. But cant have surgery because he is too weak(might not be able to handle it). We have him on vitimins and antibiotics, are feeding him home cooked meals, but hes still not gaining weight." 

I wouldn't think a prostate infection would need surgery but she might have not fully understood what the vet was saying. She went to the SPCA and they said he was fine and just sent anti biotics home.

Just looking for any tips on getting a dog to gain weight. He eats partial raw and partial homecooked as of a month ago.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Add in lots of red meat, especially beef heart and the dog should gain weight.


----------

